Ask HN: What have been your best and worst experiences with recreational drugs? - lainon
======
gaspoweredcat
best is something thats very difficult to quantify really, i guess it depends
entirely on the application and setting. I have had vast experience which
psychoactives, a lot substances more than most people could even name however
i have never had anything that id consider a meaningful or spiritual
experience.

Thats not to say i havent had fun, there are a lot of interesting and
enjoyable experiences to be had and i can honestly say that despite having
experimented with well over 100 unique chemicals i have never had a single bad
experience

